# Canon 15mm fisheye vs Canon 8-15mm fisheye



## eddywhitaker (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully in the next month, I will have the money to buy one, trying to figure out which I should get. I've heard good things about both. I usually shoot electronic music concerts, so I like the idea of having the old 15 at f2.8 and i have been told it has a faster AF and the IQ is a bit better than the 8-15...is this true? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2015)

I've not had the zoom, but I have had two of the 15mm FE's and both were great lenses. 

As for autofocus, the lenses have very little lens element motion from MFD to infinity, so AF is extremely fast on all of them. AF speed would be the very last concern for a wide lens, it is usually more of a issue on long telephotos. 

Things to be concerned about are flare and reflections. The older 15mm FE does not have the newer flare resistant coatings, so bright lights may be a issue. Light can reflect off the sensor, then off internal lens elements back to the sensor. The new lenses have the rear element coated to prevent this. It wasn't a issue with film.


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 16, 2015)

I have both, and for the money saved, I'd buy the 15mm. You'll rarely use the zoom between 8-11mm. 12mm on the zoom gets where you usually need to go (unless you *want* to see your feet in the photograph). IQ pretty equivalent. Neither as good as a Sigma 35 Art, so, if you're using this lens at all, it's not gonna be for absolute scientific accuracy.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 16, 2015)

I have the zoom and had the 15mm... I ended up buying and using the Sigma 15mm Recta Fish. The Sigma is much sharper...


----------



## eddywhitaker (Mar 16, 2015)

I've rented the Sigma EX Fisheye lens 15 mm F/2.8 a couple times, but it just doesnt seem as sharp as the canon 8-15mm (which i've rented once)..havent used them side by side in the same conditions, but i dont know..just didnt seem as good to me.


----------



## eddywhitaker (Mar 16, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> I have both, and for the money saved, I'd buy the 15mm. You'll rarely use the zoom between 8-11mm. 12mm on the zoom gets where you usually need to go (unless you *want* to see your feet in the photograph). IQ pretty equivalent. Neither as good as a Sigma 35 Art, so, if you're using this lens at all, it's not gonna be for absolute scientific accuracy.



I wish I got to spend more time with the 8-15..i know at 8mm it's just a circle image, but not sure at what point that starts, and i've never had a problem with my feet in the shot. Don't really have a use for the 35 Art right now, just was looking for a fisheye to add some different photos for some of the shows i shoot.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 16, 2015)

I have the 8-15 zoom and have found it most useful at the 15mm end. IF you have a need for full circle coverage then there is no other option but to go with the zoom.

Another deciding factor is which body you will be using with it. Full circle can only be achieved on a full frame sensor. With a crop sensor you get more like a 13mm lens at 8mm. At 15mm it becomes more like a 24mm on a full frame.

So full frame = 8 - 15mm
APS-C = 13 - 24mm

For the money I dont use it as much as I should.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 16, 2015)

The 8-15mm is definitely the sharper lens, but enough to make a difference?. To Quote The Digital Image.com: "The EF 15mm Fisheye is a sharp lens itself, but the new lens blows it away in the outer portion of the image circle."

Both lenses are a great addition to any kit. I have the 8-15 and love it. The zoom is very versatile if you own a crop camera. I have 1.6, 1.3 and FF, so this lens does all kinds of cool stuff for me. I even use it on my 7D/7DII at 15mm for sports. The super wide sorta fisheye is a unique perspective.

Prior to the 8-15, i owned a Sigma f2.8 15mm, and had problems with exposure. It was not stopping down. 




IMG_5947 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Mar 16, 2015)

eddywhitaker said:


> I've rented the Sigma EX Fisheye lens 15 mm F/2.8 a couple times, but it just doesnt seem as sharp as the canon 8-15mm (which i've rented once)..havent used them side by side in the same conditions, but i dont know..just didnt seem as good to me.



What body are you using it on? I used mine on a 7D, 5D3, and a 1DX. With the 7D the focus was never very good for botht he Canon's or the Sigma but on the 5D3 and 1DX the Sigma 15mm was the clear favorite in both sharpness and contrast. Honestly, the 8-15mm is now the only L that sits in the pelican and has never seen daylight in almost 2 years now... just not that good compared to anything else I own. It was only really used at the long end 90% of the time when I did use it. If I reach for a fish, it's always the Siggy. I like it so much that it was the lens I chose to take into the delivery room for both of my children's birth... and I own a LOT of L glass, a ridiculous amount of L's.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 16, 2015)

I've both, and to be fair, I wonder why I still keep the 15mm. 
Great lens though - when the lens cap doesn't keep falling off.

Image quality is better on the 8-15 and you get the other focal lengths

Direct comparison included at:
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/canon_ef8-15f4l.html

The 8-15 also allows me to do shots like this one of the Chapter house at Wells 

And also the portrait of Michael Westmoreland on his 80th birthday (with some of his film pano work behind him)
His technical achievements still inspire me today: http://www.invisiblephotography.com


----------



## nickorando (Mar 16, 2015)

I used to have the 15mm, sold it after getting the 8-15 - only because I don't need both. 

The 8-15 is full frame from 14mm, but realistically, I use it at 8 or 14/15mm on FF, and around 11mm on APS-C - the real benefit of this lens over the old FE (apart from much better flare control) is the ability to use it meaningfully on my EOS M as well.


----------



## eddywhitaker (Mar 17, 2015)

Pookie said:


> eddywhitaker said:
> 
> 
> > I've rented the Sigma EX Fisheye lens 15 mm F/2.8 a couple times, but it just doesnt seem as sharp as the canon 8-15mm (which i've rented once)..havent used them side by side in the same conditions, but i dont know..just didnt seem as good to me.
> ...



I have a 5D3


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 17, 2015)

eddywhitaker said:


> LovePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I have both, and for the money saved, I'd buy the 15mm. You'll rarely use the zoom between 8-11mm. 12mm on the zoom gets where you usually need to go (unless you *want* to see your feet in the photograph). IQ pretty equivalent. Neither as good as a Sigma 35 Art, so, if you're using this lens at all, it's not gonna be for absolute scientific accuracy.
> ...


I had the same dilema about a year ago and I went to the 15mm f2.8 because it gathers more light, IQ is very similar and my copy is acceptably sharp at the borders, while the center of the image is super sharp.
Another factor was the cost, I paid half of the cost of the 8-15mm for the 15mm f2.8 and for the frequency I use it, I couldn't justify the cost increment.
After all, I am very happy with my decision and when mounted on the camera has the job well done.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 17, 2015)

Sigma ftw! 15mm EX.


----------



## underbjerg (Mar 17, 2015)

I only have the 8-15 fisheye, which is a great lens, but if I was to make a decision today, I would buy a fixed 15mm fisheye instead.

For me, the circular fisheye is fun once in a while, but I hardly ever use it. I would save some money and just buy a 15mm. Or rent one, to find out if it fits your style before investing. While occasionally fun, I've discovered I don't really need a fisheye after all ;-)


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 17, 2015)

15mm on its own is useful, however I find 11-15mm useful when I'm remapping the image projection. This is what makes the zoom so useful.

8mm has produced some interesting circular images, but has been more useful for capturing source images for some types of stitching. Once using a 50MP sensor the results could make it a more generally useful approach for some projects (more things to experiment with when the 5Ds turns up


----------



## Dekaner (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned it, but the 15mm f/2.8 is significantly smaller and lighter as well. I'd wager half the size of the 8-15mm. This is important to me as it makes it much easier to slide into my bag, meaning I'll use the lens more - even if it is for the occasional fisheye shot.


----------

